# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Enero'10: Theodore Annemann

## Ritxi

*. .*

Quién luego sería conocido en el mundo de la Magia como Theodore “Ted” Annemmann, nació en Waverly, NY el 22 de Febrero de 1907. Su nombre original era Theodore John Squires. Sus padres siguieron caminos separados y ella se casó nuevamente con Stanley Anneman quién lo adoptó legalmente y Theodore pasó a apellidarse Anneman, con una sola “n” al final. 

Se interesó en la Magia a la temprana edad de 10 años, cuando unos amigos le hicieron el juego de la Copa-Bola, y a los 14, gracias a una de las cajas de magia Mysto, comenzó a aprender con tanto ahínco que descuidaba los estudios y su madre, en varias ocasiones, le quemó los libros y material mágico.

No obstante, Theodore siguió absorbiendo todo lo que a Magia se referiría, principalmente los “secretos” que por aquel entonces vendían personajes como Jordan, Al Baker, Burling Hull y otros. A los 17 años comenzó a publicar sus primeros trucos en las revistas The Sphinix y The Linking Ring. Sus juegos se basaban principalmente en la sutileza y en el ingenio antes que en la habilidad de manos. Probablemente sobre esta edad debuta como profesional.





Las dos principales revistas de la época, siguen publicando sus juegos y sobre 1926 ya comienza a aparecer su nombre con la doble “n” al final de su apellido. Empieza a ser conocido entre los magos. Esta fama se va acrecentando con la publicación de varios libros: EL Libro sin nombre, 101 Métodos de Forzaje, más tarde ampliado a 202 Métodos de Forzaje y Shhh…es un secreto.

En cuanto a su carrera como profesional, se decanta por el Mentalismo y presenta casi exclusivamente sus propias creaciones. Logra gran fama con el juego de atrapar la bala en la boca, el cual realiza en varias ocasiones, en una de ellas con motivo de un congreso mágico, consigue una gran publicidad a nivel nacional ya que docenas de revistas y periódicos de EE.UU. publican la noticia de su proeza, fotos incluidas. Gracias a esto su carrera de Mentalista parece despegar.

Sin embargo, Annemann no logra tener éxito profesional. Algunos autores lo han atribuído a que padecía miedo escénico. En efecto, parece ser que tenía pavor a los públicos y si eran numerosos, peor. Además se aficionó a la bebida y tenía que tomarse algunas copas para actuar. A corto plazo, el público empieza a notar que el artista está bajo la influencia del alcohol y esto es fatal para cualquier artista. 

Otro factor que tiene que haber influido en su fracaso como artista profesional son sus orígenes, Nueva York es una metrópolis despiadada, mal sitio para abrirse camino.
Un hombre joven y sin el empaque de la experiencia, le pudo pasar una fuerte factura. Y máxime cuando EE.UU. y el mundo entero, entraban el La Gran Depresión.

Pero Annemann es célebre entre nosotros, los Magos, a pesar de lo anterior, y lo es por que sus creaciones son, hasta fecha de hoy, un compendio de sutilezas y métodos ingeniosos para lograr maravillas perfectamente ejecutables ante el público.

Annemann es célebre también por The Jinx. En Octubre de 1934 salió el primer número, mensual en sus comienzos y semanal después, que es, quizás, su mayor obra. En sus páginas se publicaron, hasta 1941, docenas de excelentes juegos basados en sutilezas e ingenio. Igualmente, docenas de magos contribuyeron a convertir los 151 números de esta publicación en una leyenda. Los comentarios de Annemann y los piques que tuvo con otros magos se pueden leer todavía con gran placer.

La vida de Annemann se fue complicando. Las actuaciones escaseaban y su afición a la bebida iba en aumento. Se había divorciado, vuelto a casar y su actual mujer bebía tanto o más que él y tenía grandes conflictos personales. The Jinx salía con gran retraso. La falta de dinero se notaba hasta en el echo de que no podía arreglarse unas muelas que suponían un martirio para su salud. Para ayudarlo moral y económicamente, unos amigos programaron unas actuaciones suyas en el Chanin Auditórium, un pequeño y acogedor teatro de Nueva York. Se trataba de que Annemann diera dos representaciones completas, incluyendo el truco de atrapar la bala, los días 26 y 27 de Enero de 1942. Se anunció el espectáculo y las entradas se empezaron a vender muy bien ya que los magos estaban ansiosos de verlo en escena después de una larga ausencia de las tablas.

Las representaciones no llegaron a celebrarse. La tarde del 12 de Enero de 1942, Theodore Annemann se suicidaba inhalando el gas de la cocina. Apenas iba a cumplir 35 años.

Quizás los motivos los tenía, pobre, graves problemas de salud con la dentadura , problemas conyugales, el alcohol… A lo mejor, la presión añadida de esas dos representaciones inminentes y de tanto compromiso, sobre todo después de una parada tan larga. Y lo más importante de todo, la frustración del fracaso. En el último editorial del Jinx puso lo siguiente: 

“ Dejen que les diga una cosa. En la Magia hay que ganarse la vida con el público en general. No con los magos”

Y esto último fue lo que él se había visto obligado a hacer, vender sus secretos a los otros magos para poder vivir. Gracias a ellos, se convirtió en una leyenda del Siglo XX.




Libros:

*Manuscritos por Anneman:*


_Card Miracles_ (1929) _Mental mysteries_ (1929) _The Book With a Name_ (1931) _The Book Without a Name_ (1931) _The Trick of the Month Club Presents: A Dead Name Duplication_ (1931) _202 Methods of Forcing_ (1933) _Annemann Manuscripts_ (1933) _Sh-h-h--!: It's a Secret_ (1934) _The Incorporated Strange Secrets_ (1939) _En Rapport_   
*Editados póstumamente:*

_Ted Annemann's Full Deck of Impromptu Card Tricks_ (1943) _Ted Annemann's Practical Mental Effects_ (1944) _Annemann's Miracles of Card Magic_ (1948) _Annemann's Buried Treasures_ (1952) _Miracles of Card Magic_ (1964) _Annemann's Card Magic_ (1977) _Practical Mental Magic_ (1983) **

*Biografía:*


_Annemann, Life and Times of a Legend_ by Max Abrams, L & L Publishing (1992) 

De “Anemmann, Magia mental y Cartomagia” sacado del prólogo de Marko.

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui os pongo un video donde Woody Aragón, nos explica alguna cosa más de Annemann.
Tambien analiza el video que os he colgado en el post de arriba

----------


## Ming

Una preguntita... Annemann SOLO realizaba juegos/efectos de cosecha propia, ¿no? ¿Qué cambia en el efecto de la bala atrapada con el que se hacía hasta entonces?

PD. Cuando pueda lo "meto" en el indice...

----------


## Moss

> Una preguntita... Annemann SOLO realizaba juegos/efectos de cosecha propia, ¿no? ¿Qué cambia en el efecto de la bala atrapada con el que se hacía hasta entonces?
> 
> PD. Cuando pueda lo "meto" en el indice...


No pone "SOLO". Dice "casi exclusivamente", que parece lo mismo, pero no es igual.  :Smile1: .

Y tu pregunta también me intriga a mí.

----------


## Ming

Aquí pone "casi exclusivamente", sí, pero hay paginas que pone "solo" o "únicamente"  :Wink1:

----------


## el_arbol

Yo sabía que la bala atrapada si era versión de él, o al menos gran parte del "truco" lo eran... hace tiempo me lo habían explicado pero ya poco recuerdo... Un gran mago y bastante prolífico para haber vivido tan poco, lástima que haya muerto tan joven.

----------


## Ming

> Un gran mago y bastante prolífico para haber vivido tan poco, lástima que haya muerto tan joven.


... Aunque yo no sea maga y ni siquiera estuviese viva en esa época... sí que conozco a bastantes magos y leo sobre magia...

“ Dejen que les diga una cosa. En la Magia hay que ganarse la vida con el público en general. No con los magos”

Tengo la sensación de haberlo matado  :O10: 
¿No os pasa lo mismo? :(

----------


## S. Alexander

Seguramente (basándome en experiencia personal) el truco de la bala se diferenciaría del resto por el método. Es decir, Chung Lin Soo tenía su arma preparada con un dispositivo para que la bala no saliese (lo que le mató parece ser que fue el desgaste de dicho dispositivo). Yo tengo un método distinto y seguramente Annemann tenía el suyo propio.

Encuanto a lo que quería decir Annemann con “ Dejen que les diga una cosa. En la Magia hay que ganarse la vida con el público en general. No con los magos”... esto me ha sorprendido más de lo que podáis imaginar, ya que llevo diciéndolo yo casi desde que comencé (no igual, obviamente).
Lo que quiere decir (al menos según yo lo interpreto) es que, como alguna que otra vez he puesto en este foro, *tenemos que hacer magia para el público, no para los magos.* Nuestro objetivo principal es sorprender al gran público, a cuantos más mejor, hacer que jamás olviden tus sesiones ni te olviden a ti por tanto. *Hay que mejorar y dar tu vida y tu magia para el público, no para los magos.*

Así lo interpreto y lo pienso yo, lo siento si os parece erróneo  :07:

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

“ Dejen que les diga una cosa. En la Magia hay que ganarse la vida con el público en general. No con los magos”

Esta frase, me recuerda a un profesor que tuve que decía : "Todos los sabios nos equivocamos".

Annemann, como genio que fué, tenía sus fallos, y hacer magia para magos fué uno de ellos, no lo hacía exclusivamente.

En sus días aportó mucho a la magia, muchas de sus ideas siguen funcionando en la actualidad, y una gran parte de ellas, con pequeñas variaciones y presentaciones, pero basadas en efectos suyos, parecen nuevas.

Su semilla se aprecia en muchísimos juegos a día de hoy.

LOU LESS.

----------


## angelilliks

> Seguramente (basándome en experiencia personal) el truco de la bala se diferenciaría del resto por el método. Es decir, Chung Lin Soo tenía su arma preparada con un dispositivo para que la bala no saliese (lo que le mató parece ser que fue el desgaste de dicho dispositivo). Yo tengo un método distinto y seguramente Annemann tenía el suyo propio.
> 
> Encuanto a lo que quería decir Annemann con “ Dejen que les diga una cosa. En la Magia hay que ganarse la vida con el público en general. No con los magos”... esto me ha sorprendido más de lo que podáis imaginar, ya que llevo diciéndolo yo casi desde que comencé (no igual, obviamente).
> Lo que quiere decir (al menos según yo lo interpreto) es que, como alguna que otra vez he puesto en este foro, *tenemos que hacer magia para el público, no para los magos.* Nuestro objetivo principal es sorprender al gran público, a cuantos más mejor, hacer que jamás olviden tus sesiones ni te olviden a ti por tanto. *Hay que mejorar y dar tu vida y tu magia para el público, no para los magos.*
> 
> Así lo interpreto y lo pienso yo, lo siento si os parece erróneo


No creo que Annemann se refiriera en ningún modo con esa frase a la magia para magos (que en parte también). Si no con que hay que ganarse la vida actuando y no vendiendo gimmicks, juegos, dando conferencias y creando cosas exclusivamente para la venta.

----------


## S. Alexander

> No creo que Annemann se refiriera *en ningún modo* con esa frase a la magia para magos (que *en parte también*). Si no con que hay que ganarse la vida actuando y no vendiendo gimmicks, juegos, dando conferencias y creando cosas exclusivamente para la venta.


¿Una cosilla, no crees que te contradices?  :Smile1:  Va en plan buen rollo, esque me ha hecho gracia, jeje.

No, cuando digo *"tenemos que hacer magia para el público, no para los magos"* no me refiero a a quién le hacemos la magia, sino para quién la hacemos. Me explico: ¿hacemos magia para que los magos vean que somos buenos, o para que el público vea que somos buenos? Cuando digo esta frase y me refiero a lo que Annemann quería decir, hablo de no hacer lo primero, sino lo segundo.
Como tú bien dices, la magia debe estar enfocada al público y en mejorar para el público, no en inventar y vender a los magos nuevos gimmicks y fakes y demás cosas mencionadas  :302:  Un saludo, gracias por hacer que me explique mejor.

----------


## Iban

Una de las razones por las que Annemann se centó en el *mentalismo* (además de la que dice Woody de que su pánico escénico cuadraba con el dramatismo de ese tipo de números) fue que Annemann pensó que el público de la magia, de alguna manera, había "madurado". Ya no intresaban tanto los juegos clásicos de pañuelos y cartas, sino que demandaban una magia "más evolucionada"; y decidió que había más opciones de maravillar al público a través de la lectura de sus mentes, la adivinación de sus pensamientos y el descubrimiento misterioso de datos desconocidos de sus vidas.

"_Me he dado cuenta de que una persona preferirá que adivines el nombre de soltera de su madre, antes que verte encontrar una carta, aunque sólo sea por el componente humano que esto comporta_".

----------


## angelilliks

> ¿Una cosilla, no crees que te contradices?  Va en plan buen rollo, esque me ha hecho gracia, jeje.
> 
> No, cuando digo *"tenemos que hacer magia para el público, no para los magos"* no me refiero a a quién le hacemos la magia, sino para quién la hacemos. Me explico: ¿hacemos magia para que los magos vean que somos buenos, o para que el público vea que somos buenos? Cuando digo esta frase y me refiero a lo que Annemann quería decir, hablo de no hacer lo primero, sino lo segundo.
> Como tú bien dices, la magia debe estar enfocada al público y en mejorar para el público, no en inventar y vender a los magos nuevos gimmicks y fakes y demás cosas mencionadas  Un saludo, gracias por hacer que me explique mejor.


En el público de Annemann solía haber también magos (tenía mucha fama en las revistas de la época), por eso creo que él no se refería a la magia para magos si no a las actuaciones. Un mago que nunca ha actuado no es nada ni nadie por muy genial que sea.

Yo personalmente no hago magia para que el público crea que soy bueno (¿no crees que es contradictorio el hacerles ver que hay un truco que haces muy bien?), yo tampoco creo que exista magia para magos, sólo que hay magia buena, magia mala, magia fácil y magia difícil asique tu interpretación de base cojea un poco.

----------


## logos

Desde poco después de iniciarme en el mundo de la magia adopté a Ted Anneman como mi maestro de preferencia. Comparto plenamente su filosofía de la magia y el mentalismo. El efecto debe ser todo y el método nada. En cuanto a técnica siempre recuerdo su famosa observación..."nunca me ha importado no saber sleights que de todas maneras no podría hacer bien si me lo propusiera"...

----------


## Iban

> "nunca me ha importado no saber sleights que de todas maneras no podría hacer bien si me lo propusiera"...


Tirando del hilo de lo que ha dicho *Logos*, Annemann era de la opinión de que ya era hora de pasar página y dejar atrás los tiempos de la prestidigitación, (del _sleight of hands_). El "la mano es más rápida que el ojo", para Anneman, era una actitud típica de un juglar, no de un mago de escena. El *nuevo objetivo* es ahora expresarse por movimientos gráciles y acompasados, lo suficientemente lentos como para poder ser asimilados por el espectador.

Y nace también un nuevo arsenal: el *arte dramático*, tanto verbal como corporal; una nueva ciencia, la *misdirection;* y un nuevo objetivo, la *presentación*.

Ahora la *psicología* pasa al primer plano, y la magia deja de ser una "habilidad", para convertirse en una "ciencia". Importa el estudio de los *procesos mentales*, y de las lagunas entre lo observado y lo interpretado por nuestra mente.

La técnica ya no está en la punta de los dedos del mago, sino en su... ¡cerebro!

----------


## Iban

Tengo un mensaje de Annemann para Chad Nelson:

_Los "sleights" son muchos y variados. Algunos puedes aprendelos en media hora y otros te llevarán algo más el dominarlos perfectamente, digamos... dos o tres años. Después de que los aprendes, pueden ser muy útiles o puede que no sirvan para nada más que para un show de destreza._

_
_

----------


## Iban

Otro "recadito" de Annemnn:

_Pienso que cualquier efecto, para resultar exitoso, primero debe de estar basado en un método simple, y luego debe de ser ejecutado con una presentación directa y certera. Soy de la opinion de que en el momento en el que uno se desvía de esta línea directa, ya no está haciendo lo que un mago o un mentalista genuinos debrían hacer._

----------


## magikko

El mago solo es mago ante los ojos del profano. Me gustaría enfocarme más a ellos.

----------


## Luis Vicente

> El "la mano es más rápida que el ojo", para Anneman, era una actitud típica de un juglar, no de un mago de escena. El *nuevo objetivo* es ahora expresarse por movimientos gráciles y acompasados, lo suficientemente lentos como para poder ser asimilados por el espectador.


Personalmente me gusta este pensamiento, pero qué diferente es de la nueva tendencia de los magos jovenes modernos, especialmente en Japón, USA y Youtube. Hoy no está de moda.

----------


## azegarra

Tengo los tres libros publicados de la Magia de Anneman, y la verdad, que el tipo era muy inteligente, casi no hay pases de cartomagia en sus juegos.
Hay una ambiciosa de Anneman..., los efectos Pesadilla...que son sencillos y muy buenos

----------


## Marko

Creo que cuando Annemann escribió que como mago había que ganarse la vida con el público y no con los magos, expresó la frustración de su fracaso como artista. Hay que tener en cuenta que esto lo escribió casi antes de suicidarse.

Annemann, de joven, creó una excelente impresión entre los magos cuando llegó de su pueblito a la gran ciudad (era de Waverly, N.Y. que en 2000 tenía menos de 5000 habitantes.... imagínense en aquellos años lo que sería). De adolescente ya le publicaban sus trucos en The Sphinx, la principal revista mágica de aquella época y vendía juegos de su invención.

Al principio de su carrera en la ciudad de N.Y. actuó y todo pintaba bien pero lo que hacía no parecía convencer a los agentes artísticos y además existía el mentalista Dunninger, ya consagrado, y que tenía mejores dotes teatrales que Annemann. Dura competencia.

No le quedó más remedio que ganarse la vida con los magos, esto es: editando una revista para ellos. Sus sueños de triunfo artístico no se hicieron realidad y la revista, que empezó bien al parecer, fue perdiendo suscriptores y retrasándose (nótese que después del 10 de febrero de 1940 los números que siguen no tienen fecha de publicación. Esto significa indudablemente que estaba retrasado... lo sé bien ya que he editado una revista de magia y tuve que hacer lo mismo cuando me atrasé.

La situación económica de Annemann al final era precaria, bebía y fumaba marihuana. Lo más probable es que se alimentara mal y que estuviera deprimido. Una cagada.

No mencionaré nombres pero hay muchos magos que son figuras dentro de nuestro mundo pero que no tienen el mismo éxito en el mundo real y viven muy precariamente. Hablo de nombres muy conocidos y admirados. Habrán notado que hay figuras que surgen, brillan unos pocos años y luego no se oye más de ellos... hay que tener mucho temple para aguantar la caída y al parecer Annemann no lo tuvo.

Historias trágicas aparte, Annemann creo una enorme cantidad de cosas buenas pero lo principal es su forma de pensar en la magia justamente para llegar a estas creaciones. Su idea de que la gente prefería el mentalismo a la magia por ser éste algo más "adulto" me ha abierto el camino a la idea de hacer que la magia que hago se perciba más "adulta" y esto me está dando un excelente resultado.

Marko

----------


## Iban

_"La magia es un arte, pero cuando se llegar a la raíz no es nada más que tu propia personalidad y tu ingenio frente al espectador, para decirle que haga lo que le apetezca y entonces dejar que haga lo que tú quieres que haga. En este punto, no puedes mostrarte tímido. Se necesita nervio y tomar la inciativa de manera cortés; pero no cometas el error de pensar que quiero decir que te tienes que pavonear y creerte mejor que tu audiencia. Podrían arruinarte el espectáculo, porque resulta que han salido de su entorno natural buscando algo de diversión, y a ti te han pagado complacerles. No les intimides, ni frunzas el ceño o gruñas, mantén tu sonrisa y vete a lo tuyo como si supieses lo que estás haciendo y cómo hacerlo"._

¿No esconde este párrafo algo de amargo complejo de frustración ante el público por parte de Annemann?

----------


## Iban

Siendo joven, Annemann ni destacaba en la escuela, ni tampoco le iba mal; hasta la edad de 10 años, simplemente era otro joven más. Pero un "Ball and Vase" que vio hacer a un par de amigos, abrió la caja de Pandora y lanzó a Ted hacia el estudio de la magia hasta un punto tal, que sus estudios empezaron a peligrar.

Su madre, Flavilla, preocupada por la bajada en su rendimiento escolar, e intentando alejarle de la magia, llegó en alguna ocasión incluso a quemarle sus libros y material de magia. "_Siempre he estado arrepentida por haber quemado sus libros y aparatos de magia, pero todo lo hice para intentar que permaneciese en la escuela y que llegase a graduarse. Hice todo lo que pude, pero la magia me ganó la mano_".

Ted nunca se lo perdonó. Quince años más tarde, Anneman hizo un paquete con los 50 primeros números del "The Jinx" que estaba publicando, y se lo mandó a su madre, con el siguiente texto escrito en la portada:

_"Querida Mamá,_

_Cuando ojees estas páginas espero que te acuerdes de cuando acostumbrabas a quemar mis libros de magia en la chimenea. Aquello hizo que intentara escribir uno por mí mismo._

_¿Tienes una cerilla mano para quemar esto?_

_Theo"._

----------


## Iban

Una tontería más, que puede que a algunos, como a mí cuando empecé con este mago, os confunda un poco. ¿Cómo demonios se escribe su nombre?

Veamos la transformación progresiva de su nombre.

Cuando nació, su padre se apellidaba *Squires*, y fue bautizado como *Theodore John*. A los dos años su madre se volvió a casar con un hombre apellidado *Anneman* (con una sola "n" al final). Así que su nombre pasó de ser *Theodore John Squires*, a *Theodore John Anneman*.

Como la mayoría de los americanos, su segundo nombre resulta de menor importancia, y de ahí que se escriban casi siempre de la siguiente manera: *Theodore J. Anneman*.

Theodore es un nombre poco práctido, y muy propicio para las abreviaturas. Theodore se presta a tres difrentes: Ted, Teddy y Theo. Mientas que *Ted* es la forma más coloquial, *Teddy* resulta más cariñosa y *Theo* es más formal. Él solía firmar sus cartas como *Theo J. Anneman*.

Pero, sin que pueda explicar porqué, en febrero de 1927 (a los 20 años), en sus cartas, comenzó a firmar con una segunda "n" al final de su apellido, de forma que a partir de entonces ya siempre se identificó como *Theo J. Annemann*.

 :Smile1:

----------

